

xkcd: Photos - jmedwards
https://xkcd.com/1314/

======
phantomb
We actually have studies on this. Amateur photographers have worse awareness
of a scenic environment than people who just look around. And people who just
look around have worse awareness than professional photographers and painters.
Donald Norman talks about this in one of his books, Emotional Design IIRC.
Makes sense.

~~~
jmedwards
So in simple terms, "professional photographers and painters have greater
environment awareness than everyone else" \- isn't that simply intuitive?

------
AndrewTerry
I know lots of people will look down their noses at anyone who dares to
photograph their food at a restaurant, but as much as I enjoy cooking, I am
clueless about how to present it.

For me, taking a photo of the plate in front of me is as much about learning
how to make my dishes _look_ appetising as it is about remembering the great
restaurant I went to.

------
jmedwards
I simply like collecting and organising, and I get a kick out of composing a
good picture of anything; even cups of coffee. That's enough reason for me to
take pictures of random crap!

